# fossils



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 4, 2020)

All of these remain unidentified and were all found in a creek in Tennessee. The black bone piece clearly has some bone marrow in it. Any help with id is appreciated.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

I am not an expert on dinosaur bones. I am however an authority on cool and those are Super Cool!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I am not an expert on dinosaur bones. I am however an authority on cool and those are Super Cool!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 Happen to know what  these are?? Found it digging at  my wifes grandparents house


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 4, 2020)

I have no idea Dewfus but I do know a moon pie when I see one!!!!


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 4, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> I have no idea Dewfus but I do know a moon pie when I see one!!!!


 Lmao yep sure is I dont care for them but my wife loves them


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2020)

Never seen anything like it. The wife's right, I think it is something to hold onto until you do know what it is. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 4, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Never seen anything like it. The wife's right, I think it is something to hold onto until you do know what it is.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Oh I will I love it  it's the moon pies in the first pick that Sarasota was talking about that that I dont care for lol the fossil intreges me


----------

